# How long to cycle 10 gallon Betta tank?



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Good day!

I'm trying to cycle my 10 gallon tank that holds a bunch of female betta splendens. I've added about two gallons of water from a cycled aquarium into the betta tank. Additionally, I've added two java rocks from the cycled aquarium. There are two long pieces of driftwood in the 10 gallon and no substrate. I'm using a Duetto 50 internal filter and it is taking in air from the surface to mix with the water output. Now I have some questions, if you guys don't mind.

Do female bettas "need" a cycled tank? The answer to this question could get complex. They can survive and (arguably) thrive but will the cycle be of any real benefit? I mean, could there be any negatives to bettas in a cycled tank? Just curious. I'm doing the cycle, regardless, because I think it is nothing but a positive.

How long will the cycle take? I've added water and rocks from a cycled aquarium. 

Should I continue to allow surface air to mix into the filter or will this excess oxygen make no impact to the nitrogen cycle? Does it help the bacteria in the filter sponge, thereby speeding up the cycle?

How many bettas can I put in a cycled 10 gallon? Does the one inch per fish rule apply to bettas?

Thanks.

And by the way... There is one LFS near Pacific Mall in a little plaza with Golden Elephant (4733 Steeles) and it was good. It was one of the last stores along plaza. Anyone gone to this one? The tanks were of great quality. The have massive fish by the cashier. Yikes! There are so many fish stores to see. Also, I went to Lucky's Aquarium in Markham for the first time. Nice store but quite expensive. It was okay. I expected more though. I went to M&J Aquarium on Brimley and Sheppard and they are great. Had no idea they existed. 

Cheers!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

First of all, a 10 gallon seems too small for a female better sorority, they are not nearly as aggressive as males but they still chase and nip each other. I would advise getting a larger tank so that they have adequate room for themselves as well as allowing you to put decorations to help block line of sight and still having sufficient swimming space you will have much happier bettas with a bigger tank. 

Secondly, a cycled tank will prevent many things, first and foremost, ammonia is extremely toxic to fish and high concentrations can either kill them or permanently damage their gills and lowering their expected lifespan. Also, water from a cycled tank is pretty much useless since the majority of the nitrifying bacteria colonize your filter, substrate and surfaces in the tank, and nearly none of them are just floating around in the water. Decorations from another tank and squishing filter sponges from cycled tanks into your new filter will help seed the good bacteria and make the cycling process faster. Temperature of 80 and good aeration helps the nitrifying bacteria grow faster. Personally, I only cycle the tank when I want to add a ton of fish at the same time which you have to do as the new female betta that gets added will definitely be the target for the rest of the sorority.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there any fish in the 10G already? If not, are you adding any source of ammonia (pure ammonia or decomposing matter of some sorts)? If not, then you're not actually cycling the tank. Cycling the tank basically needs two things (this is a very simplified explanation). Ammonia for bacteria to eat and time for the bacteria to grow. When you add items from a cycled tank, you are supplying extra bacteria thus reducing the time needed to establish a large enough bacteria colony. But if you are not supplying any food for these bacteria then all the bacteria you've added will simply starve to death in a fairly short period of time.

Harry


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

If you do a search for betta sorority you can find some great info. There is another forum called Aquaria Central. Someone recently posted about creating a sorority in a 10G. (If you just do a search for posts on betta sorority, it will come up)

With lots of plants and no clear line of vision from one end of the tank to another it is possible. It can really depend on the temperment of the individual fish, but again, seeing eachother as little as possible is key.
Once the tank is fully cycled, add the girls(I think this person had 4, but I can't remember) and then watch them carefully. Also a good idea to have a back up plan in case too much fighting happens (different tanks to put them in or the ability to return them to the store)

The 1 inch per G rule is useless for fishkeeping IMO. It's not wise to use that to stock your fish. Perhaps a basic guide, but definitely not a good rule. Better to research each fish or species you intend to get and see what works for them. 

Anyway, good luck and post some pictures. 

Also..Definitely make sure your tank is fully cycled before adding the fishes. if they are stressed about being hosued together, bad water quality is only going to make life worse for them...and you.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

From what I've read it's definitely possible to do a female sorority in a 10 gallon, but you have to make sure of a few things. If you're a gambling person, which I wouldn't recommend when lives are being gambled, then you can just throw them in and hope they live/get along. I'm a big promoter of aqadvisor for stocking, so you can check your filtration capacity and stocking levels. I'll link you. The inch of fish per gallon rule with ANY fish is not accurate. <http://www.aqadvisor.com>. Take the numbers to heart, but keep in mind this calculator doesn't account for the filtration capacities of plants and not all fish are the same.

If you are not a gambling person, then take filter media from the old tank, squeeze sponges, take filter floss, whatever works, and put this on your new filter/squeeze it onto this new filter. This ensures fairly rapid colonization.

Also, with your females, make sure they have lots of hiding places. Don't fill the tank with decorations, but some 'caves', plants, etc. will help the lower females on the hierarchy avoid abuse.

Personally, I would stick with around 4 females in a 10 gallon. This prevents any one female from being picked on too much, but is still pretty to look at instead of feeling barren. I know this is below max stocking according to aqadvisor, but it's a safe way to begin I would say, until you've figured out the temperaments of your girls.

Also, excess oxygen will help the cycling. As a guess, if you add filter media from your old tank, it should take 1-2 weeks to become established, depending on how much media you add. Only testing the water can give you a real idea, though.

Good luck and I hope my advice has helped.


----------

